# Mysql / Apache 2 / Phpmyadmin /



## FranZz (30 Août 2007)

Salut

Je me permets de vous solliciter car je rencontre différents problèmes...

Bref TOPO_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Au travail-:sleep:
------------------------------------------ 
Mac 
Processeur 1,6 GhZ Power PC G5
version 10.3.9

Après diverses tentatives pour installer MYSQL / APACHE 2 / PHPMYADMIN /

J'ai fait un fouillis grave... Alors j'ai voulu tout désinstaller, mais malheureusement, cela ne prend pas le chemin que je veux...

-------

Symptôme-1 // > Partage web, lorsque je veux l'activer, se verouille.. Je sais le cocher, mais une fois celui ci coché, il se met en gris et refuse de démarrer...

Symptôme-2 // > J'essaie de reconfigurer apache, mais lorsque je rentre dans le terminal et que je tappe la commande suivante 
/etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf

j'ai ceci comme réponse
-bash: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf: No such file or directory



j'ai du virer de la corbeille certains éléments réclcitrants avec un programme nommé Batchmod.


Franchement, je suis coincé, que puis je faire, sachant que je suis loin d''être un expert en mac, et que ce n'est pas mon ordinateur...

Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils....

FranZz


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2007)

FranZz a dit:


> Sympt&#244;me-1 // > Partage web, lorsque je veux l'activer, se verouille.. Je sais le cocher, mais une fois celui ci coch&#233;, il se met en gris et refuse de d&#233;marrer...
> 
> Sympt&#244;me-2 // > J'essaie de reconfigurer apache, mais lorsque je rentre dans le terminal et que je tappe la commande suivante
> /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
> ...


Ben c'est clair : le fichier httpd.conf n'est pas &#224; sa place. :rateau: Le plus inqui&#233;tant c'est que, Apache &#233;tant install&#233; par d&#233;faut dans Mac OSX, le fichier devrait s'y trouver.
J'ai comme l'impression que tu lances des commandes shell sans savoir &#224; quoi cela correspond.  J'esp&#232;re que tu as tes CDs de Mac oSX sous la main


----------



## FranZz (30 Août 2007)

Woop ntx,

Oui oui, j'ai cela dans le tiroir à côté du chocolat... ( 10h00)

Tu sais me décrire la procédure exacte???

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (30 Août 2007)

Quelles sont les manipulations effectuées ? As-tu mis des fichiers système à la poubelle ? genre httpd.conf ?
Si oui, tu es bon pour réinstaller l'OS ou fouiller dans les packages sur tes CD de Mac OSX pour voir si tu y retrouves tes petits.


----------



## Skeud (30 Août 2007)

a cote du chocolat trop fort


----------



## FranZz (31 Août 2007)

Les manipulations que jai faites...

WAw, depuis 2 semaines, je ne les compte plus...

Mais en dernier, vu que rien ne fonctionnait, j'ai viré pas mal de choses, genre tout ce qui comportait les termes mysql, et le dossier appache2...

Je crois qu' il ne me reste plus qu'à ouvrir mon tiroir surprise, et à réinstaller...

Mais étant Novice sur mac, jvais perdre tous les programmes installés depuis en fait ? ou y'a juste myen de réinstalller juste appache par ex?

Merci d'avance !


----------

